# S.I.P Misty



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

This is my first memorial on this site, and my first betta fish death in years.... I haven't been having a very good week with fish :-(

I found Misty dead in her hospital tank after getting home from school, as last night I noticed her sinking, since she is prone to swim bladder, yet I have never seen her sink before, she looked like a stone struggling to get to the surface... I figured I could put her in a smaller tank and she'll get better if I clean the water and not feed her for now... but she stayed at the bottom, lying down on the floor breathing rapidly... and then she just... died.
I saved my little girl from SBD in the pet store, and I loved her so much... its definitely not easy losing a pet 
S.I.P my sweet little betta girl...


----------



## Bailmint (Jun 15, 2013)

SIP<3 She sounds so sweet, females are always the sweetest and it's hard to see their sunny personalities leave us. I will never get over my little Vivi's death.

Feel better!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

It really is, she always swam around excitedly when I walked in my room..
Thanks so much for caring, it really means a lot


----------



## LolaQuigs (Mar 28, 2010)

She reminds me of the only female betta I've had; she was the same color and succumbed to complications from chronic swim bladder issues. Your girl seems like she had a great personality too. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thanks


----------



## DangerousAngel (Mar 26, 2015)

I'm so sorry to hear this! (((hug)))


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

thanks :3


----------



## Elleth (Feb 23, 2015)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a betta is hard! *hugs*


----------



## spaceyJC (Aug 9, 2014)

Oh, I'm so sorry  SIP Misty. She is a gorgeous fish. But now, my Misty and your Misty are probably friends under the Rainbow Bridge.


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Thank you, I am sure they are


----------



## danfu (May 19, 2015)

:sob: 

You shared with her Life and Love and in return she enriched your Life...and your Love. Her Energy is now being redirected by the Universal Flow...SIP Misty...


----------



## Zippy2014 (May 4, 2015)

SIP Misty. She was a cutie


----------

